# Ortografia



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

Propongo di inserire qui le regole ortografiche che ci infastidiscono che vengano ignorate dai forumisti. 





P.S.Per quanto riguarda le regole del rispetto credo non ci sia modo di farle rilevare a chi non ha la sensibilità necessaria.


----------



## Old Paolo (12 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Propongo di inserire qui le regole ortografiche che ci infastidiscono che vengano ignorate dai forumisti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vale anche l'uso di determinate parole che infastidiscono?


----------



## La Lupa (12 Luglio 2007)

Sei alla canna del gas eh... Persichè?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

*...*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Sei alla canna del gas eh... Persichè?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Luglio 2007)

*No*



Paolo ha detto:


> Vale anche l'uso di determinate parole che infastidiscono?


Questa è la sezione ortografia.
Per le parole che infastidiscono propongo un nuovo thread.


----------



## Old Paolo (12 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la sezione ortografia.
> Per le parole che infastidiscono propongo un nuovo thread.


 
Bhe per esempio l'uso della K al posto di ch, K ke per altro non esiste nel nostro alfabeto.

Oppure mettere l'apostrofo dopo l'articolo UN'...... anche con il sostantivo  maschile.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2007)

*Paolo*



Paolo ha detto:


> Vale anche l'uso di determinate parole che infastidiscono?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Luglio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questa è la sezione ortografia.
> Per le parole che infastidiscono propongo un nuovo thread.


o*





   gghei* cancello.


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Bhe per esempio l'uso della K al posto di ch, K ke per altro non esiste nel nostro alfabeto.
> 
> Oppure mettere l'apostrofo dopo l'articolo UN'...... anche con il sostantivo maschile.


scusa ma l'apostrofo dopo l'articolo un se la parola è femminile e inizia con una vocale è d'obbligo. se poi sei allergico alle regole ortografiche è *un'altra* cosa


----------



## @lex (15 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma l'apostrofo dopo l'articolo un se la parola è femminile e inizia con una vocale è d'obbligo. se poi sei allergico alle regole ortografiche è *un'altra* cosa


oppsssssss ho letto male scusa


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Bhe per esempio l'uso della K al posto di ch, K ke per altro non esiste nel nostro alfabeto.
> 
> Oppure mettere l'apostrofo dopo l'articolo UN'...... anche con il sostantivo maschile.


... Sostituire "Ch" con la "K" è semplicemente orribile... Che la "K" non faccia parte del nostro alfabeto, è una mezza verità dato che compare in parole oramai in uso nella lingua italiana... Si pensi al simbolo del potassio "K"... Dal latino Kalium... In realtà, la K è antichissima... Risale all'alfabeto fenicio...


----------



## Old Paolo (16 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Sostituire "Ch" con la "K" è semplicemente orribile... Che la "K" non faccia parte del nostro alfabeto, è una mezza verità dato che compare in parole oramai in uso nella lingua italiana... Si pensi al simbolo del potassio "K"... Dal latino Kalium... In realtà, la K è antichissima... Risale all'alfabeto fenicio...


 
Bhe certo La CSI il Pgreco, sono ancora più antichi, ma in Italiano non esistono  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_italiano


----------



## @lex (16 Luglio 2007)

Paolo ha detto:


> Bhe certo La CSI il Pgreco, sono ancora più antichi, ma in Italiano non esistono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Il panegirico sulle lingue morte NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Il panegirico sulle lingue morte NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ti tocca....  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti tocca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che poi lo sanno tutti che non si disturbano i cadaveri


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Che poi lo sanno tutti che non si disturbano i cadaveri


Eh già.... solo tu puoi collezionarli per i tempi magri!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Eh già.... solo tu puoi collezionarli per i tempi magri!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No, solo cadaveri freschi 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non sia mai che mi faccia mancare qualcosa


----------



## @lex (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ti tocca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la solita nonna.....


----------



## Bruja (19 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> la solita nonna.....


Non gongolare troppo ............... vedrai che qualcosa toccherà anche a te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




























Bruja


----------



## @lex (19 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non gongolare troppo ............... vedrai che qualcosa toccherà anche a te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me pare già più che sufficiente.
ma poi posso anche indovinare chi mi ha tirato lo schiaffo o devo solo incassare sperando che arrivi qualcun'altro?


"Io sono un uomo di mondo, ho fatto tre anni di militare a Cuneo!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruja (20 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> a me pare già più che sufficiente.
> ma poi posso anche indovinare chi mi ha tirato lo schiaffo o devo solo incassare sperando che arrivi qualcun'altro?
> 
> 
> "Io sono un uomo di mondo, ho fatto tre anni di militare a Cuneo!!!!!!!


Di fronte a Cuneo non posso che concedere l'onore delle armi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Mari' (1 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Propongo di inserire qui le regole ortografiche che ci infastidiscono che vengano ignorate dai forumisti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ecco una cosa che mi da veramente fastidio e' quando si scrive il nome o nick di qualcuno con la lettera minuscola ... sento unghie graffiare la lavagna, non so se rendo l'idea


----------



## Iago (2 Agosto 2007)

*stile...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... ecco una cosa che mi da veramente fastidio e' quando si scrive il nome o nick di qualcuno con la lettera minuscola ... sento unghie graffiare la lavagna, non so se rendo l'idea



e come sei..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Marì, mi insegni che scrivere è soprattutto una questione di stile, ed è con quello che ci si esprime oltre le parole scritte....


----------



## cat (2 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ecco una cosa che mi da veramente fastidio e' quando si scrive il nome o nick di qualcuno con la lettera minuscola ... sento unghie graffiare la lavagna, non so se rendo l'idea


la maggior parte delle volte nel forum scrivo a lettere minuscole.
non è mancanza di rispetto, digitare il maiuscolo mi annoia.


----------

